# Topics > Related topics > Quantum computation >  Bristlecone, quantum processor, Google Quantum AI lab, Mountain View, California, USA

## Airicist

Google Quantum AI lab

Quantum Artificial Intelligence Lab (QuAIL)

----------


## Airicist

"A Preview of Bristlecone, Google’s New Quantum Processor"

by Julian Kelly
March 5, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Article "Google reclaims quantum computer crown with 72 qubit processor"

by Tristan Greene
March 6, 2018

----------


## Airicist

"Announcing Cirq: An Open Source Framework for NISQ Algorithms"

by Alan Ho, Dave Bacon
July 18, 2018

----------

